# Is my cat pregnant?



## sal76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi i am a little unsure if my cat is pregnant?
I have noticed her tummy has increased in size the past couple days, she use to be very slim but now has a tummy on her!!
I have looked at her nipples as they advice but i never looked at them before so wouldnt know if they had changed!


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

hi, how old is she, when did she mate,nipples are usually a darker pink 3-4 weeks into pregnancy, cats are pregnant for 9 weeks, I'm not sure they would grow that big in a few days if she was pregnant, usually can tell if they stand up against something and two bulges either side of her tummy, maybe pop her to the vet to be sure, or maybe book her into be spayed if she's not to be on the safe side so it doesn't happen again


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Best person to ask is a vet for the best answer. If you want an idea you could post a photo of her chest and nipples for someone to give their suggestion/guess. However that is all it will be - a suggestion/guess, so I would get her to a vet if you want a better idea.

Someone more experienced should come along soon. (I have no cat experience  )


----------



## sal76 (Feb 19, 2011)

She is 1 year old and it was a few weeks ago that i think she was in season as such as our make cat seems very interested in her!!!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

If she's not a pedigree and you haven't had her health tested (not health checked, two entirely different things) please take her to the vets in the next few days to be spayed.

You are doing her no favours by letting her get pregnant at all hun. Do what's best for her and get her spayed please


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2011)

Best get her to the vet for a Spay then.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

A vet can usually tell you, though when I thought my cat was pregnant she turned out to be gassy and the 'kittens' she could feel were fecal matter.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

no idea if she is pregnant, why she isnt spayed at 1year old I dont know.

go the vets asap and have her spayed and the boy who is 'interested' in her neutered, best advice can give


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, she was calling a few weeks ago, she has regular access to an entire male and she is getting bigger. What do you think?

Liz


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

As already said, get get ger spayed as soon as possibke, there is no need in 2011 for owners to have "accidental litters" it's purely neglect on their behalf.


----------



## troublecat (Feb 1, 2011)

Sal, let's hope she isn't pregnant and you can get her spayed, and your male neutered too.

I've always had all my animals done as soon as possible, not just for their sake but for mine as well! I'm not a cat midwife, nor do I want irate neighbours banging on my door complaining about their antisocial behaviour when they decide to hold a 'party' outside their bedroom window or my tom beats up their cats. I don't fancy having to police my female cats like they are randy teenagers and I don't want to have to trek miles to find them after they wandered off in search of a s**g.

Spaying? Bring it on!

*And it is kinder for your cats!*


----------



## sal76 (Feb 19, 2011)

I came to this site for advice not to have a load of grief and abuse!
Thank u so much for ur help! Not!


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

sal76 said:


> I came to this site for advice not to have a load of grief and abuse!
> Thank u so much for ur help! Not!


I have read through this thread and not seen any grief and abuse  I see friendly advice based on what is best for your cat. No-one here can say whether your cat is pregnant or not as they are not able to see your cat - only a vet is able to tell you for sure.

People here are advising you spay your girl because they care about the health and welfare of your cat (a cat having kittens is by no means a risk-free venture). No-one here is being malicious and causing grief


----------



## sal76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi yes i do realise i am getting her spayed but need to make sure she is/isnt pregnant first!
I am after advice, i have read up on alot of stuff recently, i was just nice to think i had help and back up on here from people who knew what they were doing.
If she is pregnant i want to do everything that is right for our princess thats y i came on here for advice


----------



## Karsie (Jun 12, 2009)

sal76 said:


> If she is pregnant i want to do everything that is right for our princess thats y i came on here for advice


Then that would be to get her spayed and enjoy her as a much loved pet


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

sal76 said:


> Hi yes i do realise i am getting her spayed but need to make sure she is/isnt pregnant first!
> I am after advice, i have read up on alot of stuff recently, i was just nice to think i had help and back up on here from people who knew what they were doing.
> If she is pregnant i want to do everything that is right for our princess thats y i came on here for advice


We will all offer support (others more than me cos I have no cat experience) but people on here can not tell you if she is pregnant. A vet is going to be able to give you a better idea. Like I said earlier if you post photos of her stomach and nipples that may help members who own cats give you their opinion, but again it will not be a definate yes she is or no she is not.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

sal76 said:


> If she is pregnant i want to do everything that is right for our princess thats y i came on here for advice


I know it's an uncomfortable option, but you can still get her spayed even if she is pregnant. Either way, it looks like it's time for a visit to the vets x


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

sal76 said:


> I came to this site for advice not to have a load of grief and abuse!
> Thank u so much for ur help! Not!


There has been no such thing!



sal76 said:


> Hi yes i do realise i am getting her spayed but need to make sure she is/isnt pregnant first!
> I am after advice, i have read up on alot of stuff recently, i was just nice to think i had help and back up on here from people who knew what they were doing.
> If she is pregnant i want to do everything that is right for our princess thats y i came on here for advice


No you don't need to make sure she isn't pregnant first! It's best for her if you just get her spayed.

Plus, if you let her have a litter you will be adding to the current rescue crisis! For every kitten she could give birth to, another will be put to sleep in rescue centres.

It doesn't matter if you have family or friends willing to have a kitten. If they are willing to have a kitten they should try and get one from a rescue centre instead. Save a life instead of waiting for one that is currently only a bunch of cells and has no viability at all right now.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

jamie1977 said:


> We will all offer support (others more than me cos I have no cat experience) but people on here can not tell you if she is pregnant. A vet is going to be able to give you a better idea. Like I said earlier if you post photos of her stomach and nipples that may help members who own cats give you their opinion, but again it will not be a definate yes she is or no she is not.


A helpful post, BUT I would advise against it.

If you think too much about 'if' she is pregnant you'll only make it more difficult for yourself.

The best thing to do right now is get her booked in for a spay within the next week.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> A helpful post, BUT I would advise against it.
> 
> If you think too much about 'if' she is pregnant you'll only make it more difficult for yourself.
> 
> The best thing to do right now is get her booked in for a spay within the next week.


Agree, I was just highlighting the point that nobody here can really give her a definate answer to her question regardless if she posted photos or even described her cats "shape" :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

sal76 said:


> I came to this site for advice not to have a load of grief and abuse!
> Thank u so much for ur help! Not!


no there hasnt been, NO ONE is a mind reader no one can see your cat, when was she mated? when did she go to stud? how often does she call? what signs is she showing? pictures? what health tests has she had?

Answer? : VET!!



sal76 said:


> Hi yes i do realise i am getting her spayed but need to make sure she is/isnt pregnant first!
> I am after advice, i have read up on alot of stuff recently, i was just nice to think i had help and back up on here from people who knew what they were doing.
> If she is pregnant i want to do everything that is right for our princess thats y i came on here for advice


if you want to do the right thing book her in to be spayed  good luck


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

If she is visibly pregnant then she is at least 4 weeks gone and may well be 5 weeks. Those are not merely balls of undifferentiated cells, they are fully formed kittens. Non-viable of course, but "bunch of cells" is simply inaccurate.

Liz


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

lizward said:


> If she is visibly pregnant then she is at least 4 weeks gone and may well be 5 weeks. Those are not merely balls of undifferentiated cells, they are fully formed kittens. Non-viable of course, but "bunch of cells" is simply inaccurate.
> 
> Liz


What would you call it then? It's not really a life until it can live outside the womb is it?

Sal If you over complicated yourself with facts when you don't need to know it just makes it more difficult to do the right thing!


----------



## Shelley Cat Lover (Jan 23, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> What would you call it then? It's not really a life until it can live outside the womb is it?


I'm waaaay pro choice but that could be taken as a bit strong to anyone who's ever lost a life before it can live outside the womb 

Agree with all the statements about getting her to a vet, unless we're missing something and this is a planned litter?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Shelley Cat Lover said:


> I'm waaaay pro choice but that could be taken as a bit strong to anyone who's ever lost a life before it can live outside the womb


Don't be so daft! Besides babies have a chance at being viable at not much more than 5 months, which is what I think is the equivalent to 5 weeks in a cat pregnancy. But in a cat pregnancy there is no chance of a kitten surviving if it's born at 5 weeks gestation.

For the record I've suffered many 'loses' so I don't take kindly to what you insinuated I meant. Just to add a bit more so you understand where I'm coming from. Personally when I have lost a baby I have always mourned the life he/she could have had if they had been born able to survive and be loved and cherished. Hope that makes sense. Ugh I feel completely crap now thanks!


----------



## Shelley Cat Lover (Jan 23, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Don't be so daft! Besides babies have a chance at being viable at not much more than 5 months, which is what I think is the equivalent to 5 weeks in a cat pregnancy. But in a cat pregnancy there is no chance of a kitten surviving if it's born at 5 weeks gestation.
> 
> For the record I've suffered many 'loses' so I don't take kindly to what you insinuated I meant.


I don't think it was daft, I just think that sort of thing can understandably sound a bit harsh. And as we all know the opinions of some people on here and their pro/anti to terminating (kitten or otherwise) it could be taken in quite an inflammatory way. 
Very sorry for your losses, but I stand by that as a statement it doesn't sit well.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Shelley Cat Lover said:


> I don't think it was daft, I just think that sort of thing can understandably sound a bit harsh. And as we all know the opinions of some people on here and their pro/anti to terminating (kitten or otherwise) it could be taken in quite an inflammatory way.
> Very sorry for your losses, but I stand by that as a statement it doesn't sit well.


If I was talking about human babies you'd have a point. But I'm not it's entirely different for MANY reasons.

Please don't tar me with that brush.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> What would you call it then? It's not really a life until it can live outside the womb is it?


I am sure you are well aware of my views on this. What is it? At five weeks it is a fully formed, very tiny, naked kitten, you can even see its claws. I know this because I have seen a miscarriage at that age.

I object to the constant pressure there is on here for people to have their pregnant cats spayed. Most people with a pregnant cat do not want the cat spayed, they want the kittens. Let's be frank here. Anyone who keeps a female cat entire until she is a year old wants kittens. We may wish she had made a different choice, but she didn't. Now what we need to do is support her through the birth, give her advice on proper homing of the kittens, and persuade her to have the cat spayed after this litter.

Liz


----------



## Shelley Cat Lover (Jan 23, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> If I was talking about human babies you'd have a point. But I'm not it's entirely different for MANY reasons.
> 
> Please don't tar me with that brush.


Perhaps it'd be better rephrased to 'a kitten' is not viable rather than 'a life'? Not tarring, just pointing out that it can be percieved as a strong statement.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Shelley Cat Lover said:


> Perhaps it'd be better rephrased to 'a kitten' is not viable rather than 'a life'? Not tarring, just pointing out that it can be percieved as a strong statement.


How and why should I do that? It's pretty obvious what I was talking about. We are in the cat forum talking about a possible pregnant cat. That's why I said you were being daft!


----------



## Shelley Cat Lover (Jan 23, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> How and why should I do that? It's pretty obvious what I was talking about. We are in the cat forum talking about a possible pregnant cat. That's why I said you were being daft!


Maybe instead of apologising to you for any distress caused I should have said 'Dont be daft'? 

What was written can easily be taken offence to as it's a statement that can be read as not just spanning the cat section, that's all I was stating.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Sal76: If she is pregnant, do you intend to go ahead with the birth?


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Karsie said:


> Then that would be to get her spayed and enjoy her as a much loved pet


Couldn't agree more :thumbup:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I admit I wondered at first if this was yet another of the many wind-ups we get here, the answer to the question after all is so very obvious. But then the OP has come back so clearly it was a genuine question and I guess we forget that not everyone deals with pregnant cats year in year out as many of us do.

The OP has said clearly that if the cat is pregnant she is going to have the kittens. So she now needs support. Well, most births are completely straightforward, the only sensible answer now is to wait it out and make sure you don't book any holidays for the next four months. Also, if you work, you are going to need to find a way to get out of work for a day unless the cat co-operates and has the kittens at a weekend or overnight.

Liz


----------



## sal76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you liz i was beginning to wonder if everyone was against me!!
Yes i do plan to get her spayed but NOT until i can be sure she is not pregnat!
It does not even enter my head to get rid of them of spay her if she is pregnant, i do not agree with this at all.
I merely came onto this site in need of advice, and i thought i might actually get some help and support not abuse!!!
At the end of the day if she is pregnant then i want to do the best for her and any kittens.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm afraid it's usually like this in here.

A few days have gone so now presumably you will have a lot more idea of whether she is or isn't. In my experience I am usually uncertain in the fourth week but absolutely certain in the fifth. 

Liz


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi sal76 How are you getting on? I think the only thing to do to be absolutely shore and to rule out anything els: is to take her to the Vet just to be on the safe side, even if it turns out she is pregnant and you are going to let her continue with the pregnancy. This way you would be in a better position (if pregnant) and have a ruff idea when she would be due, this way you can do your best to be there with her when the time comes! and NOT! have her ending up on her own and maybe struggling with the birth on her own in case any complications set in. Can i just say Hun that the people on this PF are only trying to give you their views, and guide you with their experience's for the best welfare of your kitty! and of course questions asked will spark off other avenues ie: should/shouldn't good/bad wright/wrong etc: (imo) this is the whole point of PF for other peoples opinions and guidance. (if you wish to take it) good luck Angie


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

sal76 said:


> I came to this site for advice not to have a load of grief and abuse!
> Thank u so much for ur help! Not!


Hi,

Not coming onto abuse you at all. Definitely take her to the vet and see what he thinks. Have you wormed her recently? sometimes they can have a bit of a tummy on them if they haven't been wormed. Take advantage of a vets visit to get a thorough check done and book her in for a spey asap. Having kittens is not for the faint hearted.

Izzie


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

when my cat was peg and before new for defiante she was she just was more calm and would lay and sleep more became more cuddly, her nipples were very pink and poked out. and she gradually got bigger and bigger i just waited it out for a couple of weeks til i was sure then i read up on it and made sure i knew as much as i could. good luck xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Hello is there any news on your cat,_


----------

